# Your Driver Rating (A Final Word)



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Objectively, I really want to help you guys -- especially new drivers -- in an attempt to make sure you don't go through what I've been through, so here's a reminder about driver ratings:

THEY MEAN NOTHING. NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF YOU ARE EVER TERMINATED FOR FALLING BELOW A PREDETERMINED THRESHOLD FOR YOUR AREA (4.6 FOR EXAMPLE), TAKE LYFT TO SMALL CLAIMS COURT AND CITE THEIR DISCRIMINATORY PRACTICES, WHICH YOU CAN REFERENCE BY GOING TO MY *TRUMP ECONOMICS AVATAR > INFORMATION > ABOUT ME. *

Again...

Poor ratings are usually the result of a passenger who's looking to complain, that way they can get a free ride credit -- the $3.50 they paid for a Lyft Line was just too expensive. You can complain to Lyft's third-world email support (where templates are common but English as a first language is not), and they might remove the rating to pacify you, but you'd be wasting your breath. However, I digress. _The rating system is discriminatory and meant to mentally condition you into trying harder, even though your behavior was probably fine to begin in. Fact: a high rating does not equal better paying calls, more calls, etc. A 4.9 driver earns the same as a 4.6. Still having an emotional breakdown? Watch Season 3, Episode 1 of Black Mirror on Netflix. _

Again... _a high rating does not equal better paying calls, more calls, etc. A 4.9 driver earns the same as a 4.6.

I'm STILL earning less than minimum-wage. STILL.

Let. It. Go. 
_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Objectively, I really want to help you guys -- especially new drivers -- in an attempt to make sure you don't go through what I've been through, so here's a reminder about driver ratings:
> 
> THEY MEAN NOTHING. NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


P.s.- when you bring Uber $50.00 a day in fees,your rating can go lower.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> P.s.- when you bring Uber $50.00 a day in fees,your rating can go lower.


Can you elaborate?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

However Lyft lives and dies by driver rating because that's how they basically branded themselves to rideshare CSR conscious customers who decided to boycott Uber. A 4.6 is perfectly fine, especially if you bring in the money.

I've been sitting at a 4.4 for the last week now thx to doing the drunk circuit last week. Will let you know when Lyft deactivates me. Tee totalers don't make the best raters when hosed....

@TrumpEconomics:
Forgot to mention this. Got this from a lawyer pax I dropped off yesterday. Since posting links here is against forum rules, Google this:

TNC Driver Business Administration: FAQs

Also check this out when you get the chance: 

Do Rideshare Drivers Need to get Business Licenses?

It's first hit that comes up.

What's your opinion on this?


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Uber and Lyft are social engineering experiments only. Only test beds for spyware.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Uber and Lyft are social engineering experiments only. Only test beds for spyware.


Your response? Better than morning coffee.



Cynergie said:


> However Lyft lives and dies by driver rating because that's how they basically branded themselves to rideshare CSR conscious customers who decided to boycott Uber. A 4.6 is perfectly fine, especially if you bring in the money.
> 
> I've been sitting at a 4.4 for the last week now thx to doing the drunk circuit last week. Will let you know when Lyft deactivates me. Tee totalers don't make the best raters when hosed....
> 
> ...


 Stumbled on your reply randomly -- never got notified 

Did a general Google search on the first point of reference but nothing interesting stood out...

Is your query about getting a business license? Because it's specific to each city, state or jurisdiction.

For example, San Francisco is one of the poorest cities in the United States, so they have specific licensing requirements if you live and drive there.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Thx for follow up. Got my rating back to a comfy 4.6 before switching to Uber since last posting this. I'm tired of Lyft's canned, passive aggressive BS they call feedback. 

And the 99% social engineering sociopaths who constitute Lyft's pink Unicorn clientele. Several posts on here verified a gnawing suspicion I had about Lyft mgmt disregard for it's independent contractors. Lyft will always side with its pax which is a problem because a significant number of them are patholoical lairs. Lyft will take them at their word regardless of what criminal / misdemeanor acts pax perpetrate against Lyft ICs. Two disturbing videos recently posted on here are proof of this. And I'm fed up with their passive aggressive policy which insinuates that drivers should spend $$$ catering to pax. Just to maintain high ratings on an incredibly flawed driver rating system.

If Lyft cared about its ICs--wait rephrasing that--if they cared about maintaining a low turnover for their new drivers, then they would change the review metric it uses to rate it's drivers. Basically, increase the number of rated drives from 100 to 500 like Uber. That would significantly reduce new driver burnout. And especially give a grace period (like Uber) for drivers to improve their rating. 

It cost me $$$ in pax freebies, and a distasteful and most unholy degree of @$$ kissing to repair my driver rating with Lyft. Who has yet to acknowledge the service I did for making them $$$ transporting their drunk clientele SAFELY back to their homes. Suffered pax PTSD after accomplishing that small engineering feat. And switched over to Uber shortly after that.

A good number of Uber pax may be cheap, Scrooge @$$holes. But at least they're honest about that fact, and aren't the self entitled, lying hypocritical, pink Unicorn drama queens that is 90% Lyft's client base.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

4.6 isn't that comfy to me. You are one 4 star rating away from being in the deactivation zone again.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

"...For example, San Francisco is one of the poorest cities in the United States, so they have specific licensing requirements if you live and drive there..."

...and where the white collar poverty line is estimated at $100k- $120k per year

You see in this egalitarian utopia we call SF, these unfortunate low 6 figure white collar workers (the majority whom voted for Bernie & Hillary) can barely afford their $2k+ mortgage type rents--let alone buy groceries or a 900 sq ft home.....

Ahhh SF, you purest of the political blue blooded cities and most fascinating study of hypocritical paradigms.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> "...For example, San Francisco is one of the poorest cities in the United States, so they have specific licensing requirements if you live and drive there..."
> 
> ...and where the white collar poverty line is estimated at $100k- $120k per year
> 
> ...


The day you're having -- I've had it. Inhale for 4 seconds, hold it for 6, and exhale for 8. Repeat as necessary.

Uber and Lyft will fall -- of this I am certain. Be patient.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> 4.6 isn't that comfy to me. You are one 4 star rating away from being in the deactivation zone again.


Only if I continue driving for Lyft? Switched to using an Uber car rental so couldn't drive for them even if that was legal.

And don't give a [email protected] if they deactivate me for not doing 1 drive a month etc. Not worth the migraine IMO


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> Only if I continue driving for Lyft? Switched to using an Uber car rental so couldn't drive for them even if that was legal.
> 
> And don't give a [email protected] if they deactivate me for not doing 1 drive a month etc. Not worth the migraine IMO


see my former response


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

Is this info still available on the dashboard? I have never seen where I could get any customer feedback.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't get how you drop your rating that low. I mean I don't do anything special and mine stays in the 4.8 to 4.9 range


----------

